# Colder than NGK BKR6E-11 or equivalent



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Looking for the COLDEST plug. The dealer says that NGK BKR6E-11 is the coldest -- I was hoping that they had (if it exists; apparently not?) NGK BKR7E-11. So, what's the coldest out there, any brand?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

A Google search for BKR7E-11 and BKR8E-11 was successful. No hits for BKR9E-11, though.

Lew


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Centurion said:


> Looking for the COLDEST plug. The dealer says that NGK BKR6E-11 is the coldest -- I was hoping that they had (if it exists; apparently not?) NGK BKR7E-11. So, what's the coldest out there, any brand?


Coldest they stock, but they should be able to order the 7's. 8's should not be needed. I am assuming this is for a turbo car? If so your dealer or parts store is not aware of why you need 7's and is assuming you don't know what your talking about and/or needing so they are telling you the 6's are the coldest.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> A Google search for BKR7E-11 and BKR8E-11 was successful. No hits for BKR9E-11, though.
> 
> Lew


Awesome...it didn't occur to me to search the 'Net, but I did and I placed an order (www.onlinepowersports.com). Thanks! The idiots at a local foreign car parts store insist on a car application and give me a blank stare when I tell them all I want is BKR7E-11 and they insists there's no such thing.


----------

